# where



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

This forum doesnt seem to be all that active with Ur guys. if this is not where most of the Ur-S4/6 guys are, can someone IM the forums where there are most active?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Quattroworld is where most ended up after the remap of Audiworld


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

awesome, thanks alot. I want to get a Ur-S6 and just kinda want to read up to date threads and maybe see some newer pics and stuff. This forum seems to be a bit dead tho.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I'm just holding the fort here. vortex is my first home.
The cars are pretty rare so the amount of US enthusiasts is comparatively small... so having LOTS of different forums is difficult. QW is good, but I prefer Motorgeek for modding. QW is good for maintenance and fixing questions, but Motorgeek is great for asking about mods or more difficult questions that QW can't handle.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

ah ok. i was moslty hoping for some pics of cars modded in different ways, such as wheels and stuff. hopefully I'll be getting one with in the next 6 months. as soon as i start work again, i'll be saving up.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

http://dgreg.phpwebhosting.com/wheel_gallery/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedtek40* »_Quattroworld is where most ended up after the remap of Audiworld

Looks like Dave just threw a hissy fit and deleted all his good FAQs from the site... 
it's not enough that we say thanks and appreciate his contributions but he also wants us to put up with his condescending attitude.
when someone called him on it he took his ball and went home... acceptable behavior for 4th grade... but the guy is like 60.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

really? I didn't notice........yeah, Dave really can be a but of a child at times. He's a wealth of knowledge, but it's the first thing anyone I've met mentions about any of the forums...LOL. 
One guy was like, "yeah I was really grateful to join the community and read all the helpful posts and then I met that Dave guy....."


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

He's a cockbite...
he says he took them down for repair though when I mentioned that things were missing.


_Modified by Chapel at 6:47 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

lol, i hate people like that.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*

Now he's blaming me for not searching. I posted that I needed a sensor and I wasn't sure which one. I posted a pic of the sensor and asked "is it this but blue?" (as there is a black one too). A simple "yes" wouldhave sufficed but Dave wanted to make sure we were all aware that this question was firmly answered in one of his FAQs and went to great lengths to drill that into us. The reality is: other people know the answers too.


----------

